# Cramps and Bloating after IUI??



## jo185 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I had DIUI last Friday (4 days ago), and have been feeling bloated and crampy.  Is this normal?  

jo185


----------



## hopefull LM (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi there

I had my first diui in aug and I have bad cramps and sharpe pains I think some people do try not to worry

Good luck 

Love Lee x x


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

Its completely normal.  Its partly the drugs wearing off and partly as a result of being 'messed around' down there.  You should feel better after a week (or maybe two).


----------

